# UMBRELLA INKS



## glass man (May 10, 2009)

I HAVE SEEN LOTS OF 8 SIDED AQUA PONTILED UMBRELLA INKS. I HAVE ONE AS WELL AS A TEAL ONE. I ALSO HAVE A 12 SIDED AQUA PONTILED UMBRELLA INK. I AM PRETTY SURE THE 12 SIDED INKS AREN'T RARE ,BUT WAS WONDERING ABOUT A GUESSAMATION  AS TO THE RATIO OF THE 8 SIDED INKS TO THE   12 SIDED INKS MAY BE? IS A 12 SIDED WORTH ANY MORE THEN A 8 SIDED INK,BECAUSE THERE DON'T SEEM TO BE AS MANY? JAMIE


----------



## glass man (May 10, 2009)

THANK YOU LOBES!


----------



## ajohn (May 11, 2009)

Hey Jamie,
 Could you post a pic????[]....pretty soon?


----------



## glass man (May 11, 2009)

INDEED I WILL ANTHONY![]


----------



## Jim (May 11, 2009)

I know there are some 12-siders around, but from my experience, they don't appear nearly often as the eight-siders. I have a pretty nice little collection of dug umbrellas, and only have one 12-sided example. It's a small, aqua pontiled one. That one is special to me because I dug it in my very first pit.  ~Jim


----------



## glass man (May 12, 2009)

THANKS JIM. I BOUGHT ONE YEARS AGO AT A BOTTLE SHOW AND WAS GLAD TO GET IT. OVER THE YEARS I JUST HAVE NOT SEEN NOWHERE NEAR THE 12 SIDED COMPARED TO THE 8 SIDED.


----------



## dollarbill (May 21, 2009)

HERES A FEW 8 AND 12 SIDES


----------



## appliedlips (May 21, 2009)

Good thread Jamie, I am not sure but I know 8's are by far the most common followed by the 12 sided.Both come in several sizes and molds.. 6 or 16's would be the rarest and there are 10 sided examples too.


----------



## glass man (May 21, 2009)

I THANK ALL!DOUG, MAN I DID NOT EVEN KNOW THEY CAME IN 6 ,16 OR 10. GREAT INFO! SOMETHING TO LOOK FOR! JAMIE


----------



## Digswithstick (May 21, 2009)

I learn something every time i am on this site ,thanks,nice inks Bill !


----------



## glass man (May 21, 2009)

YES INDEED NICE INKS BILL! JAMIE


----------



## Jim (May 22, 2009)

Nice group of umbrellas, Bill. You have some great inks and I always enjoy seeing them.

 Jamie, I have dug one 10-sided umbrella. It's a mucilage bottle with the round shoulder.  ~Jim


----------



## glass man (May 22, 2009)

WOW JIM MUSTA BEEN NICE DIGGING THAT! I CAN ONLY IMAGINE! JAMIE


----------



## ktbi (May 26, 2009)

I was fortunate to inherit one 10-sided that was dug in Nevada in the 60's.......Ron


----------



## glass man (May 29, 2009)

COOL RON! JAMIE


----------

